# Arrow software. Do the Pro's use it?



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Just wandering if the Pro's use an arrow software to set up there arrows. Mostly for indoor. If so, do they prefer their arrows a little on the stiff side or right in the perfect zone ( per the software)?


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

I generally always look at the software and see what it calls for with a certain size shaft. I usually start somewhere close to what it calls for, but I make changes often to find out what is working best. I try different point weights more than anything else. After a few rounds with each, you will be able to see a difference.

Also, I take some time off from practice during hunting season and it usually takes me a little while to get back into shape. I don't make any changes until I know my form is back where it needs to be. I have also found that virtually no two identical bows will tune the same way. One may like a stiff arrow while the other may like a weak arrow.

Indoor setups take some time and patience. Shooting at 20 yards indoors, it is harder for me to get the perfect setup just because of the distance. Outdoors I group tune at 65 yards and when I am consistantly putting 6 arrow groups in the X on a field face, I know the bow is tuned to score well.

Hope this helps,

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

I will also look at the arrow charts or Archers Advantage but I don't solely choose an arrow by what those charts say. I will also take into consideration the recommendations from other shooters, especially archers that shoot close to my setup. 

Of course, the final decision will be made on how well they group and or hit what I am aiming at. Generally my arrows set up a little on the stiff side.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I am just staring to shoot indoors. I am getting some 2612's and just wandered if I should start with what the software says or not. The bow I am currently shooting seems to like really stiff arrows. I just received an Apex this evening and the 2612's are for it. Thanks again for your help and I welcome any more advise.


----------

